# Burton Size Lengths.



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I bought a Burton Entourage Jacket in size XL and it was enormous.
I am 6'5" and skinny. Xl sizes usually fit me well. THe powder skirt was about 6 or 7 inches too wide.
The sleeves when to the tips of my thumbs when arms where down. Burtons size chart is by chest size and I think my chest is about 38" which puts me at a small.
From an XL to L and then L to M are the sleeves 1 or 2 inches shorter? 
Are the powder skirts a lot smaller from size to size?
Should I go with a medium or a large?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Look for slim fit stuff. That Entourage is a Sig Fit (baggy).


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

What are the burton brands that have slim fit? How do there waist sizes differ from sig fit?


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm not too sure, but i think most of shaun white's stuff is slim fitting. its not really tight, just slimmer than most of the other stuff which is usually very baggy. check out the shaun white collection on burtons website.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

So I have been talking to a few people who say that Burton Relaxed Team Fit is slimmer but longer. Is this true or is it alot baggier then Sig fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

k dude i just bought the white with faded pinstripes burton poacher pants and i am 6 foot 4 and i bought them in large and they fit absolutely perfectly. i also am buying the jacket to go with it on wednesday and i tried it on and large fit me perfect

me and you are both tall and skinny so i say you should go with a large. gives you nice bagginess and really comfortable


----------

